# Navarre freshwater locations



## GiG_A_BitE

Every time I go out looking for a lake or pond i end up just wasting time and gas. I fished freshwater a lot growing up along the space coast and I've always been pretty productive. My biggest Bass was 11 Lbs when I was 13 years old (was probably closer to 7 or 8 Lbs if I would have weiged it:doh). -------------I have drove around Tiger Point and can't find a place to park without getting towed or pissing anyone off. 

I also want figure out how fish the rivers around here too. I know there are supposed to be Stripers all throughout some of the waters here but I have yet see em:banghead

Any tips would be appreciated.:letsdrink


----------



## nojerseydevil

Gig, 

I know what you're saying. I'm a big fresh water guy myself and want to catch some bass badly. I recently purchased as bass boat and fished the East River on Hwy 87 and got skunked--but I'll be going back. The guys on this forum will guide us in the right dorection for getting some fresh water fishing in--hang in there. 

NJD


----------



## JoeZ

The rivers aroudn here are tough. I'm sure there are some big fish in them but looking at bass tourney results from the local clubs, I don't think anyone can find them. 

If you like to freshwater fish, just a little, find a neighborhood pond (not a golf course). Those are tougher to get run out of.


----------



## GiG_A_BitE

I downloaded google Earth when I started gigging and it helped a lot with finding launches and also looking for shallow water and river mouths. 

I found some ponds in holley by the sea on Google Earth but I realized I was mistaken when I ended up standing in the middle of a dried up rentention pond with a rod in my hand:doh I'll trade some honey holes in the Sound for some info on some good ponds or lakes:letsdrink

send PM:toast


----------



## auguy7777

Guys, I've been fishing freshwater all my life. I got stationed here in the area in 2001 and I honestly say that the best freshwater sight around here is Yellow River or Blackwater. All you have to do is watch the tide charts. If you have a falling tide, it will be on. If you have a dead still high tide, forget about it. My personal favorite is Blackwater due to the variety of different types of fishing you have there. Plus, I honestly believe that Blackwater Bass are bigger than Yellow River bass. Neither one will let you down if you hit it just right. Same could be said for the East River, sometimes.

Just Go Fishing.


----------



## nojerseydevil

Good to hear where to fish for Bass...

NJD:usaflag:bowdown


----------



## Saltfisher

I fish east bay lot for specks and reds, and sometimes fish round the mouth of the river and beggin of it for specks, but haven't fished for bass in it yet. I think i'm gunna try fishin in it next time im down there in a couple weeks. Do yall think i'd have better luck fishin for bass or catfish in it?


----------

